# Clarion PE-895



## BlackIce000 (May 6, 2017)

Greetings All!

I have, what i believe, is a unique situation. Installed in my Vintage 1968 Helicopter (Bell 206A) is a Clarion PE-895 Cassette player. 

It powers up and tape insertion works fine. I can hear, through the aircraft intercom, static as it attempt to play. The two physical buttons depress fine and if slightly depressed (







) I can hear the content of the tape skewing by at weird speeds.

Can anyone assist me with getting it working. or, barring that have a PE-895 exact replacement?

MANY thanks,

Rick


----------

